# Epi Explorer $300 Waterloo



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good deal. Sold one like it for $700 a couple months ago


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sweet deal, now pending....thats as much fun as you can legally have with $300.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

With better pots & pickups these can be excellent guitars and at $300 you can definitely afford to spend a few rubles on upgrades. I’ve had a few over the years & was quite happy to snag them in the $500 range.


----------

